# My Sunny Girl



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi!! Here is my sweet Sunny Girl!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhh....there she is!  Gorgeous Tiel you have there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you guys very much!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are some more!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a pretty girl !!! Sunny is such a popular name for tiels


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Ohhh! Aren't lutinos just gorgeous!?! Haha, she must have enjoyed that bath because she is super wet in the pic  Is this your first bird? Good luck towards you!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, she is just gorgeous and obviously very loved


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

rainfeather said:


> Ohhh! Aren't lutinos just gorgeous!?! Haha, she must have enjoyed that bath because she is super wet in the pic  Is this your first bird? Good luck towards you!


Actually no. I had a male tiel growing up. I was very close to him but my dad doesn't understand patience with animals and he put his hand into his cage too fast and he snapped at him. I came home from school and some distant family friends were leaving with him  I also fostered 2 males about 3 years ago. Tamed them and adopted them out. In that pic she got in the shower with me and did the whole shower dance. I let her completely control how wet she got and she loved every second of
It. She was only a few months old here too.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, when I got her I was told she was for sure male lol!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Another Sunny!!! :clap: We really ought to start a Sunny's Club one of these days.... My story is the same---was told my Sunny was most likely a male but her gender was confirmed when she laid her first clutch.  Sunny is beautiful!


----------



## kimm (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwwww, how cute is she!!!!
I love the pic where shes all wet, sooo adorable!!
Again, welcome to the forum!! Cant wait to read more about her!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunny is gorgeous 




Annie said:


> Yeah!!!! Another Sunny!!! :clap:


Ok just had a thought as i already called the first lutino baby taco bell, i will name the other lutino baby sunny


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Well cripes. Now I am confused. When I got Sunny 'Girl' I was told she was a he (but the breeder wasn't positive b/c he was so young). Then two years later I was told he was a she. After reading a bit more on here I am now more clueless than ever! So can anyone confirm for me if Sunny looks to be a girl or boy? She never sings/whistles but, she does tweet and chirp. I have never been successful in getting her to mimic me or anything.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> Sunny is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY Congratulations on picking a name!! So fun!!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Do only females bend down and "present" themselves while quietly chirping or do makes do it too?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I was told Aero my lutino was a boy because she had bright cheeks after some research I learned you cant sex lutinos like that especially since she was young, then she started the female mating behaviour and I found out she is a girl  but ya only females present themselves that way.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Rocky's first mate was named Sunny, he died shortly after we got him, he was an regular Lutino. :3

its a common name for a common bird


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Well when I got Sunny I actually named her Sonny Boy then she started the mating thing a few years later and became Sunny Girl. If I had known from the start she was a girl she would probably gotten a little more unique name. Lol.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I was told Aero my lutino was a boy because she had bright cheeks after some research I learned you cant sex lutinos like that especially since she was young, then she started the female mating behaviour and I found out she is a girl  but ya only females present themselves that way.


Well I'm glad only girls do that or I'd be really confused!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

SunnysMama said:


> Actually no. I had a male tiel growing up. I was very close to him but my dad doesn't understand patience with animals and he put his hand into his cage too fast and he snapped at him. I came home from school and some distant family friends were leaving with him  I also fostered 2 males about 3 years ago. Tamed them and adopted them out. In that pic she got in the shower with me and did the whole shower dance. I let her completely control how wet she got and she loved every second of
> It. She was only a few months old here too.


I am so sorry about your previous male tiel but I am glad you have this beauty now  She looks very happy


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much! Here is a pic from last night:


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh cute!  Just make sure the food is safe (you probably were already aware of that). And also, human saliva is dangerous for birds so mouth to mouth feeding isn't recommended... Just be _super_ careful.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh yeah. I only let her get half way to my mouth and I read several places that potato chips are okay in very small quantities. She only had half of this one and that only happens maybe once a week. Thanks for looking out! I always welcome any tips and advice when it comes to the well being of my baby!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh and that was a baked lays chip if that helps. Lol. Sunny and I are on weight watchers together! HA!


----------

